# Genie - Unknown Ancient Brand



## renegade

Got recently a Genie pocket watch.

Any one knows about this brand?

Here goes a few pictures:


----------



## mel

Can't say I've heard of the make, but it's got a 24 hour set of markings, and it says "Chronometrique" which maybe places it into the French market originally. It's very similar to various "Railroad" timekeepers with the dial markings and general looks, so it should be a reasonable timekeeper in good working condition.

HTH a bit


----------



## Mikrolisk

Never heard of this manufacture. Can you tell us, whats exactly written on the movement and on the dust cap (eg. around that upper symbol)?

Regards, Andreas


----------



## renegade

The watch is silver made

The movement has written "Swiss Made"

Inside the dust cap has the serial number 10059

Outside the dust cap has written "Echappement Chronometrique" "GÃ©nie" plus several images of medals won by the factory.


----------



## mel

Can't add any more, it looks like Andreas may be able to help, but many Swiss pieces were made by small makers long since gone or swallowed up by larger companies within Switzerland. That's not to say they weren't good timepieces and worth keeping running and in good order :yes:

Andreas, I've done a link to your website from here:-

My page with your link

if you would like me to change anything, let me know. If you want to link back, thyen please use the reference in my signature below.  :yes:


----------



## renegade

Found something at

http://mcintyre.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=287

Thanks everybody. :thumbup:


----------



## Mikrolisk

Thanks alot!

Andreas


----------

